# big females in the bed!



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Got your attention : )

Caught my first decent female of the spring today. Recent sunny days finally have the water temp easing up and beds are starting to appear in abundance. Been catching mostly males my last few outings but finally had a female move up on a vacated bed. Solid 6 pounder hit a lizard on the second cast. I heard some solid fish were caught at hurricane yesterday as well (7&9lb). Should be a good spring. Hopefuly they dont fertilize the lakes any time soon. Remember...... catch and release those big sows so we can continue to chase um. Happy fishin'


----------

